# Assassin's Galore



## NateS (Jun 24, 2010)

I've spotted a lot of assassin's the past week.  I'll keep them all in one post even though there's more than one species.

First off - Pselliopus
















Second - Pselliopus Nymph





Last - Wheel Bug (not sure if it is still called a nymph at this stage or not)


----------



## nchips1 (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't really like the black, but that's just me. Love 'em otherwise.


----------



## NateS (Jun 24, 2010)

nchips1 said:


> I don't really like the black, but that's just me. Love 'em otherwise.



Me either...but not anything that can be done with that when hand holding 250mm at 2:1 magnification.  Have to have a fast shutter speed and small aperture or they'd never come out sharp.  Doesn't bother me too bad though...I'd rather have sharp subjects and black backgrounds than fuzzy subjects with a green background.  Thanks for commenting.


----------



## nchips1 (Jun 24, 2010)

NateS said:


> nchips1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really like the black, but that's just me. Love 'em otherwise.
> ...


Oh definitely. These are really nice, :thumbup:


----------



## GregR (Jun 24, 2010)

NateS said:


> nchips1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really like the black, but that's just me. Love 'em otherwise.
> ...


 
Sure, rub it in with your 2:1 magnifiation LOL... Only problem I have with the black is you lose the insect into it, otherwise love the shots! :thumbup:


----------



## NateS (Jun 24, 2010)

GregR said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > nchips1 said:
> ...



Lol....find myself shooting closer to 1.7:1 most of the time even though I can go up to 2.5:1 with my setup.  Going from 1.7:1 to about 1.9:1 makes my keeper rate drop by about 50-60 percent.

As you see, most of my shots don't have the solid black background and usually try to have foilage in the back to give a green background....this guy (#4) was too much on the move for more than a couple of shots though.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 30, 2010)

the Pselliopus Nymph is trippy. very cool shots


----------



## R.D. (Jul 4, 2010)

yeah, these are really nice.. I love seeing shots like that because we see the details we normally overlook..


----------

